# Updated Black and White Digital Photo Gallery



## AnimAlu (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello, I recently updated my website with some new photos, check out "g9" and also my "On Assignment section.

Also see the new "My Process" section illustrating the process for going from raw color to final black and white.  

In addition, a new "3D" section showing the creation of 3D "sets" and how similar (or dissimilar) this can be to photography.  

http://www.animalu.com/pics/photos.htm



Best,

Jeff T. Alu


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeff

what can i say, your work is absolutely stunning. As gorgeous as any b&w photography i've ever seen.  Its good to have folks like you in our forum!


----------



## alexanderhip (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow.

Those are definitley some of the better black and whites i've seen. Very impressive. Where do you find these landscapes?.

Just curious though.. I was looking at some of your other galleries particularly the first two.

I was wondering what type of b&w film are you using? 
Do you print your own? 
How much photoshop is involved?
Use any filters either in PS or on your camera?


----------



## graigdavis (Feb 24, 2004)

I like those a lot!  Some really sweet pictures.  Looks like high contrast is part of your style.  I like it!


----------

